# [Smartwatch]: I'm afraid I will never buy a luxury wrist watch



## Circles (Oct 26, 2014)

I have always loved classy watches and looked up to Rolex, Breguet, JLC.. But since buying my smartwatch a year ago I don't think I will ever replace it. I have a cheaper automatic watch that I do like to wear, but the more I think about it I'm realizing that nothing will be more practical than my smartwatch. Sure I would still LOVE a nice luxury watch, but I don't see one being my daily wearer.

Thank you.

*Update* I don't have an iPhone what do you think I am some poser ....wit?


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)

What is so practical about a smart watch, that is impractical in regards to using your phone?


----------



## socrates35 (Apr 21, 2014)

Glad to know you've found a device that satisfies you so completely, wear it in good health. And your purpose in joining the WUS forum would be....???


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Troll or bored?


----------



## 28A (Jan 12, 2015)

Seeing as my two watches are both higher end trench watches, i think i'd much rather wear those and use my iPhone 6 for Facebook, Instagram, Ebay, Emails and browsing the internet.

That way, i can use my phone where practical.. and yet have a classy 100 year old watch that i'm almost certain i'll never run into someone else with one.. so at least i'll have something incredibly unique on my wrist while at University and out and about.


----------



## atomicfront (Dec 16, 2014)

So if you get an Apple watch when it comes out you have to have an IPhone to use one so it defeats the whole purpose. If you have to have a specific phone then when you get a new phone you will have to buy a new watch. When they have smart watches that replace phones they will make more sense.


----------



## inhaus (Jul 30, 2014)

This topic is posted every few weeks by someone with less than 10 posts......... If luxury watches were about the cheapest way to tell the time then this forum wouldn't exist and watch companies would be going bankrupt. News flash, the quartz watch is way more effective and efficient than an auto and has been for decades and smart phones also exist. The idea of strapping an ineffective smart phone to your wrist is going to matter exactly 0 to anyone who wears luxury watches. I'm not going to toss my Rolex's in a junk drawer or flush them down the toilet because a gimmicky piece of new tech is hitting the market and I doubt anyone else will either.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

socrates35 said:


> Glad to know you've found a device that satisfies you so completely, wear it in good health. And your purpose in joining the WUS forum would be....???


I must concur robustly with the reply above. If you return to read your replies please don't feel compelled to explain yourself. There must be a forum or blog that would suit your needs better than to share your logic here with a bunch of watch lovers eh?


----------



## impreziv (Apr 16, 2013)

Smart watches are only good if theres a camera built in it to take creeper pics of hotties


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

impreziv said:


> Smart watches are only good if theres a camera built in it to take creeper pics of hotties


Are you gonna share the pictures?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Smartwatches won't replace a phone any sooner than phones will replace computers. There's only so much you can do with such a tiny interface.

Yet I'm typing this on a phone now, partly because it's convenient, and mostly because the Internet connection I'm trying to use with my laptop on my trip is offensively slow and inconsistent.

Would I be able to browse WUS on a smartwatch? No. Would it be a good idea? Of course not. But, are there other tasks that would be perfect for a smartwatch? Abso-frikkin'-lutely.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

I'll pass. I'll wait for the implant...or microchip in my brain.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Meh, smartwatches are disposable, I have drawers full of old personal technology devices, like the Apple Newton, Palm Pilots, Casio Cassiopeia, Compaq iPaq, Sharp Zaurus, Sharp Wizard, iPads, iPods, iPod minis, iPod nanos, etc. They will never stand the test of time, unlike a high-quality mechanical watch.


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

This was a "smart watch " of sorts back in its day. Hamilton did call it a "computer watch" - although all it does is compute time and date.










Why yes, this is a pathetic attempt at showing off a watch.


----------



## aardvarkbark (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm holding out for the brilliantwatch.


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

You might feel more at home in here:

Smart Watches


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> Troll or bored?


Just willing to say something when there is nothing to say. Politician maybe?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarken (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm not taking the bait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Circles said:


> I have always loved classy watches and looked up to Rolex, Breguet, JLC.. But since buying my smartwatch a year ago I don't think I will ever replace it. I have a cheaper automatic watch that I do like to wear, but the more I think about it I'm realizing that nothing will be more practical than my smartwatch. Sure I would still LOVE a nice luxury watch, but I don't see one being my daily wearer.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> *Update* I don't have an iPhone what do you think I am some poser ....wit?


You have thought the choices through and made an intelligent and probably up to date decision. FWIW all watches are disposable. I don't understand what you think you are posing as however.


----------



## socrates35 (Apr 21, 2014)

aardvarkbark said:


> I'm holding out for the brilliantwatch.


Why stop there? How about the 'genius' watch? The 'miracle' watch? The 'watch-to-end-all-others' watch? ;-)


----------



## inhaus (Jul 30, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> But, are there other tasks that would be perfect for a smartwatch? Abso-frikkin'-lutely.


See this is where I don't quite get it. What exactly are these tasks? What can a smart watch do that a smart phone can't do better? This is a genuine question, because as far as I understand they are a smart phone that's unreasonably small strapped to your wrist unless I'm missing something?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

inhaus said:


> See this is where I don't quite get it. What exactly are these tasks? What can a smart watch do that a smart phone can't do better? This is a genuine question, because as far as I understand they are a smart phone that's unreasonably small strapped to your wrist unless I'm missing something?


For some things, a smartphone is overkill, and by a lot, too. The better phones have a more powerful architecture than laptops of just a few years ago, and nobody _needs_ that amount of grunt to follow Twitter. Current smartwatch users -- one of the guys here on WUS has been writing about his Moto 360 for a few months now -- say that they're handling their phones a lot less.

One of the recently-revealed abilities of Apple's Watch is continuous monitoring of blood glucose levels. _However_, this is not a feature of the Watch itself -- it's a third-party app by a company named DexCom, who makes small, wearable monitors for diabetics.

That's the bigger point, I think: a smartwatch isn't restricted to only telling time, nor does it have to do everything that a phone does, either (which is why I also said that smartwatches won't be replacing phones). It can be made to do other things as long as people are creative enough to develop the apps.

I'm not that creative, though. The best idea I've come up with so far is a weather forecast app modeled after those "Weather Rock" trinkets you used to be able to buy. You know, the ones with a rock dangling on a piece of string and a card with a key: "Rock is wet: rain. Rock is swaying: wind." etc.


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

My phone is smart, but my watch is frickin' brilliant.


----------



## rtvdoorn (Nov 18, 2014)

The notifications and all are nice, but it's the extra apps that make my Pebble really worhtwile. Just a few examples:

Sleep - Monitors body movement while you're a asleep and combines this with a smart alarm clock on your phone to wake you during a 'lighter' sleep phase.
Misfit - Stepcounter
Dashboard - quick settings for your phone (disable ringtone, etc.)
Pebble bike (speed, map tracker, odometer) for when you're cycling.

All of these are pretty much awful to do while holding your smartphone or on moments when you don't want to hold your phone.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

inhaus said:


> This topic is posted every few weeks by someone with less than 10 posts......... If luxury watches were about the cheapest way to tell the time then this forum wouldn't exist and watch companies would be going bankrupt. News flash, the quartz watch is way more effective and efficient than an auto and has been for decades and smart phones also exist. The idea of strapping an ineffective smart phone to your wrist is going to matter exactly 0 to anyone who wears luxury watches. I'm not going to toss my Rolex's in a junk drawer or flush them down the toilet because a gimmicky piece of new tech is hitting the market and I doubt anyone else will either.


I'm not so sure about that.

You don't hear about many people going back to dumb phones after they've really used a smart phone.

I'm sure Smart watches will take their place. Some of them will replace Rolexes. Some will replace quartzes. Some will cover a previously naked wrist.

try to remember that we here are the 1%, when it comes to watches. In many ways.

No need to take that hostile tone, guys. I'm sure there were similar opinions floating around the watch guys in 1969, just before Quartz took most of the watch market.

(Sent from Tapatalk!)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Smaug said:


> No need to take that hostile tone, guys. I'm sure there were similar opinions floating around the watch guys in 1969, just before Quartz took most of the watch market.


Could you imagine if there were web forums back then? I wonder what the arguments would have been like without the filters of editors and publishers.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

This OP is awesome. Read his other posts.


----------



## flatmad (Aug 15, 2012)

I have tried a few wearable devices but so far none has sang to me, I am curious to find out about the apple watch, and I have no problem selling my collections. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryland johnson (May 25, 2011)

Cards on the table for me. I come from a family line of horologists though am not one myself. I consider myself to be a classical watch collector and have a large collection of Automatic watches generally Swiss or German.
For ME wearing a 'watch' gives me a buzz. I simply amaze at the micro engineering in a 'real' watch. Having written that I recall the watch industry in Europe coming close to total melt down in the late 60's when the digital era began and Japan took the watch world by surprise. 

It is vital the watch industry learn from it history. I pray there will always be a market for our beloved automatics, hand made pieces etc BUT that market has shrunk.

Brands such a Tag, Breitling etc have learned their lessons from the past and are starting to combine the original craftman's skills in addition to smart watch functions.

I hope I never see the day when some of our top brands combine BUT such brands have always been a niche market. Beware though these smart watches are not going away.

Just for clarity I own several of them. Blasphemy! Unfortunately my Asus Zen smart watch is superb. Still I have two wrists so can wear if I like two watches and often do! 

I fear if we ignore these smart watches as we did the digital watches we may soon see similar problems that we saw in the 60's. 

Some food for thought,
Kind regards, Ryland


----------



## Nic1930 (Jun 7, 2014)

Ard said:


> I must concur robustly with the reply above. If you return to read your replies please don't feel compelled to explain yourself. There must be a forum or blog that would suit your needs better than to share your logic here with a bunch of watch lovers eh?


Hmm, I would have thought the "smartwatch" forum of this site would be the perfect place to offer an opinion on a smartwatch? If you don't like what's being discussed, dare I say it maybe you that's looking in the wrong place?.... Just sayin' 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchvaultnyc (Jun 5, 2014)

I like nice mechanicals, and I have a lot. But smartwatches are way more useful, even if they're aesthetically challenged and disposable. Yes, I'd rather have a smartwatch on my wrist during my workday even if it doesn't look as good as my mechanicals, and I have to throw it away for another one in 2 years.

And no, the "what does the smartwatch do that the smartphone doesn't do better" argument doesn't hold, and was never a valid argument. Because I can just turn around and say, "what does the smartphone do that the desktop computer and a corded phone doesn't do better" - it all boils down to _context of use_.

If you run multiple businesses (and even if you don't), you get tons of emails a day, and only a few of which need to be replied to. Do I want not pull my phone out of my pocket 90% of the time? Yes.

If you're into endurance sports (which could take the whole day), you need the time, the weather, sunrise, sunset information as well as a way to control music, and still be up to date with people emailing you. Do I strap my phone on my bike, or do I wear a smartwatch? Smartwatch all the way.

Fact is, smartwatches are way more useful on the wrist than mechanicals are for many people. During the workday, there's no contest - I'll wear my Moto 360 because it makes my day easier. Leisure, I'll rotate to my Speedy.


----------



## hrs12150 (Feb 27, 2017)

inhaus said:


> See this is where I don't quite get it. What exactly are these tasks? What can a smart watch do that a smart phone can't do better? This is a genuine question, because as far as I understand they are a smart phone that's unreasonably small strapped to your wrist unless I'm missing something?


sports tracking is way better. my Garmin FR245 (which isn't even expensive) tracks my daily runs/bike rides, rest/sleep, breathing, heart rates etc and gives an overall picture of my health/fitness. it's not groundbreaking, but still useful. Apple Watch does similar things, plus other things I don't need (I don't use Iphone).

Back to original topic, I still have my seiko diver, oris, and rolex, but yeah I probably won't be looking for another luxury purchase, given uncertain economic times etc etc.

[Edit] just saw i replied to a really old thread. argh.


----------

